# Exit Signs



## S7VEN

Do exit sign boxes have to be end of the line? such as no in and out of the box, wires passing by, or splices besides the exit sign itself. A Forman at work told me I can't feed every exit sign as a daisy chain. Therefor have to set a 5s box and pipe into every exit sign itself sepetate. My response was its preferred but not a code that it must be end if the line


----------



## erics37

Maybe a local code? I've never heard of that. I've seen plenty of commercial places with a dedicated exit sign circuit, but never a dead end at each one. Anyway if it is a requirement there it's a total crock.


----------



## S7VEN

I've never heard of either. Was Hoping if someone has that they pull up a reference or section..


----------



## erics37

S7VEN said:


> I've never heard of either. Was Hoping if someone has that they pull up a reference or section..


Nothing like that in the NEC. My guess is either it's some arcane life safety code or your foreman is an idiot.


----------



## Shockdoc

Is he using a hack method like no box behind it and a straight connector. I see it this way, if a box is used behind the fixture there is no way he is correct. If the other method of feeding thru using a connector he is correct.


----------



## Bbsound

COULD be a job spec, but I doubt that


----------



## S7VEN

Shockdoc I understand that way makes sense but its a surface mounted 4sd. Piped in with half inch emt, set screw connector. thanks for the replies


----------



## mbednarik

I always thought the deticated circuit thing was a dumb idea IMO. It should be power by the local lighting circuit that way if that circuit opens up, the EM lights turn on.


----------



## Knightryder12

mbednarik said:


> I always thought the deticated circuit thing was a dumb idea IMO. It should be power by the local lighting circuit that way if that circuit opens up, the EM lights turn on.


The dedicated EM/Exit light circuit is only allowed if you have 3 or more general lighting circuits in that area. I guess there thought process was, what are the chances of all 3 lighting circuits failing at once.


----------



## TeamChuck

I have a question regarding piping to an exit sign. I just didn't want to start a new thread for it.

I have to lower some exit signs from the ceiling because there isn't a clear line of site to them. Some plumbers pipes are blocking them. My foreman told me to use octagon extension rings. I have to drop them between 4"-12". You can imagine how ugly having 4 or 5 extensions rings for one exit would be. I thought about just using a blank oct cover with a knockout with some emt down to an oct box then the sign to make it look a little nicer. I don't like the idea of the set screws loosening though. I mean they probably won't but it could happen. Anyone having any suggestions?


----------



## tfo

I've never heard of that. I've daisy chained them on multiple occasions in industrial applications.

Like Bbsound said...it's possible its a job spec.


----------



## Mate

TeamChuck said:


> I thought about just using a blank oct cover with a knockout with some emt down to an oct box then the sign to make it look a little nicer. I don't like the idea of the set screws loosening though. I mean they probably won't but it could happen. Anyone having any suggestions?


That's how I would do it.


----------



## ponyboy

TeamChuck said:


> I have a question regarding piping to an exit sign. I just didn't want to start a new thread for it. I have to lower some exit signs from the ceiling because there isn't a clear line of site to them. Some plumbers pipes are blocking them. My foreman told me to use octagon extension rings. I have to drop them between 4"-12". You can imagine how ugly having 4 or 5 extensions rings for one exit would be. I thought about just using a blank oct cover with a knockout with some emt down to an oct box then the sign to make it look a little nicer. I don't like the idea of the set screws loosening though. I mean they probably won't but it could happen. Anyone having any suggestions?


They make swivel covers for 4 squares for this very purpose. I've done it both ways with no problems


----------



## Mate

Never seen that over here.


----------



## gnuuser

dedicated circuits are generally used because in the event of a plant wide power failure the emergency lights power the exit signs (usually)
in some facilities Ive seen auxiliary lighting installed on different feeds.
if lighting goes out the auxiliary lights switch on via relay
kind of redundant but a good system none the less


----------



## darren79

TeamChuck said:


> I have a question regarding piping to an exit sign. I just didn't want to start a new thread for it.
> 
> I have to lower some exit signs from the ceiling because there isn't a clear line of site to them. Some plumbers pipes are blocking them. My foreman told me to use octagon extension rings. I have to drop them between 4"-12". You can imagine how ugly having 4 or 5 extensions rings for one exit would be. I thought about just using a blank oct cover with a knockout with some emt down to an oct box then the sign to make it look a little nicer. I don't like the idea of the set screws loosening though. I mean they probably won't but it could happen. Anyone having any suggestions?


One job we did speced that exit lights where to be hung by jack chain and bx ran down the chain. I didn't care for the look but I beleive it was for if fork lifts hit them it would swing out of the way instead of breaking. I think if you hung a piece of rigid down on a swivel it would do the same thing.

That is a cheap simple fix if it will work in your situation.


----------



## Adam12

You're only held to this method of wiring exits in the city of LA. Anywhere else it wouldn't apply. Their reasoning is that if the exits are daisy chained and you remove or disconnect one in the middle of the line and not re make the wires you'll have disconnect the rest that are downline. I've dealt with it before.


----------



## BBQ

Adam12 said:


> You're only held to this method of wiring exits in the city of LA. Anywhere else it wouldn't apply. Their reasoning is that if the exits are daisy chained and you remove or disconnect one in the middle of the line and not re make the wires you'll have disconnect the rest that are downline. I've dealt with it before.


That is some crazy stuff right there.


----------



## Roger

BBQ said:


> That is some crazy stuff right there.


Think granola.

Roger


----------



## cultch

Can't say for sure what's up...just thinking out loud but often times emg circuits are to be 10 wire and I heard you had 1/2"emt. Still shouldn't be a problem but maybe he's worried about box fill or pipe fill. If so it woulda been poorly designed.


----------



## BBQ

cultch said:


> Can't say for sure what's up...just thinking out loud but often times emg circuits are to be 10 wire and I heard you had 1/2"emt. Still shouldn't be a problem but maybe he's worried about box fill or pipe fill. If so it woulda been poorly designed.


Use a deeper box ....


----------



## MHElectric

cultch said:


> Can't say for sure what's up...just thinking out loud but often times emg circuits are to be 10 wire and I heard you had 1/2"emt. Still shouldn't be a problem but maybe he's worried about box fill or pipe fill. If so it woulda been poorly designed.


This is such an overkill spec rule. Unless the circuits you at running are on the complete opposite end of the building, its nothing more than a waste of wire.

The job im on now wants all branch circuits (20 amp) pulled in #10 if they are longer than 50 ft to the first device/light. Stupid.


----------



## zen

S7VEN said:


> Do exit sign boxes have to be end of the line? such as no in and out of the box, wires passing by, or splices besides the exit sign itself. A Forman at work told me I can't feed every exit sign as a daisy chain. Therefor have to set a 5s box and pipe into every exit sign itself sepetate. My response was its preferred but not a code that it must be end if the line


Sounds like he doesn't trust someone's joints, or maybe its faster and easier on the trim out, don't have to pigtail them wires down to 1 hot neutral and ground. This question also allies to plug drops and lighting whips. ..if u have 1 good j man and 4 learning helpers single drops and quick make up time are the way to go. 2 good j men and 2 helpers then daisy chain and keep them helpers pull in wire and bringing material.


----------

